

Free for  Android developers - xcopy

Hi
Free For Android developers Run your Apps as SaaS model 
We have new service that allow you to run your App as SaaS model price 
Accept payment from Paypal and Other<p>We Invite you to Join us For free 
all you need to do just send us mail with ( Free For  Android developer )<p>Thanks 
H.shtia
======
sidcool
Flagging this on account of lack of clarity. Seems suspicious to me.

~~~
xcopy
Why you think like that ? We looking for developers to join our new service

------
xcopy
Why you think like that ? We looking for developers to join our new service

